# ONE LOGO/Rhinestones



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

A lady came into today and she wants her logo designed all in rhinestones but she only wants ONE done for herself...does anyone have any ideas of how i can make this happen!


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

There are several of us on the forum that will do one off rhinestone motifs...including me...but more importantly where are you located and do you have a heat press to apply..

Doing this is not rocket science IF you have the right equipment/program. You have the logo sent to you choice...best IF you can vectorize if first as this necessary before making the template.
The steps to do this are:
1) get a vectorized image
2) cut the template either in the appropriate vinyl...then mount the vinyl to a backer board
3) or cut the template in something like a rowmark pastic
4) then brush in the stones 
5) apply a transfer tape to pickup the stones...then put the protective backing back on the transfer tape
6) at the point of pressing..lay the garment on the press...remove the back and place the motif as you want it
7) press at about 325 for 12-14 seconds..peel off the transfer...some peel cold..I usually peel when still warm
8) to insure good adhesion, I suggest turning the garment inside out and press on the back side
9) deliver and take the money


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

And charge her $75


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Charles hit it right on the head.

Glenn, why $75.00? Did I miss something? How big is the logo, how much material (stencil & stones) will it take, how long/difficult will it be to cut the logo? I think you might want to "price" the design accordingly. $75.00 could be too much or too little


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

Pulled the number out of my a$$... The point is to charge enough to make it worth the time. A one-off design is a specialty thing. How much time do you think it might take? 1 hours, 10 hours? What is your time worth? I think teh tendency in this business (graphics, signs, aparrel decorating) is to give away your talent for next to nothing. 

Slick is exactly right... $75 may not be enough, especially of it takes you 5 hours. 

A business that has the right equipment, design talent, and workflow processes can probably do this in 1/2 hour!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

Gotcha. Make it worth your while.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Here is another option, if you dont have the equipment,, 
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html
If you need any help please ask,,, 
MMM


----------



## luvtocreate (Jun 30, 2009)

I had the same problem. Through Tshirt forums I found Charles Russell. I emailed him the design and he pulled it all together for me and made a template. He was a great help! You can reach him at [email protected] - I will say that to get the template made is pricey for 1 shirt so maybe you customer would want additional ones??? Or you can just try and lay them out by hand?? I have seen posts by Sandy and she is very nice and helpful she knows a lot about that type of thing


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Thank you Judy,, Nice to hear some nice words,, Now a days,, on work we do,, 

When you love Rhinestones like we all do, we just keep learning and sharing,


----------



## luvtocreate (Jun 30, 2009)

No problem SandyJo - you deserve the nice words I have been reading the forum for over a year and you are always so helpful to so many people - including the people like me who are not as knowing and therefore do not have a lot to share - but just come to Tshirt forum to read and learn - so for all of us who just read the info - thanks to those of you who share their knowledge so freely!!
God love the person who started this forum!!!!


----------



## Vicki Flores (Jun 24, 2009)

sjidohair said:


> Here is another option, if you dont have the equipment,,
> http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t56048.html
> If you need any help please ask,,,
> MMM



If I am only doing ONE of an item, I do it utilizing the info from the link above. Why spend the time and money to cut a template that you will only use once? It doesn't take that long to do it by hand if you use the above mentioned instructions. Unless of course there are thousands of rhinestones involved.....


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

I agree, Vicki,, 
I still do the one at a time Transfers like this as well, or if I am testing a design to see if it will sell.
Then If i know it is a seller,, I will create the template.


----------



## AlexaG (Mar 19, 2010)

where can i find the rhinestones?


----------



## luvtocreate (Jun 30, 2009)

Charles- Thanks again for your help with the rhinestone logo I ordered - and all the instructions you offered to me after I contacted you and posted here on 5/14/10. You are a great guy!


----------



## luvtocreate (Jun 30, 2009)

I'm with you! $$$$ Rhinestones look epensive - so they MUST be expensive!!!! Cannot believe what the retailers sell clothing for that have 5 or 6 rhinestones!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

This was a great post I have been wanted to do rhinstones and have the wand and stones, but havent't tried it. After reading your post I can now do rhinestones. Thanks a lot!!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

ruby,, 
If you need anymore help,, let me or any of the other rhinestoners on here know we will be glad to help,
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t58532.html
Here is lesson Number #2 that I did,, please post some of your stuff when have some goodies done,, 
Sandy jo 
MMM


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

I would be glad to show you my shirt when I finish it I am just trying to decide what to do first. I work for a school district and many people on this campus has bought shirts that I embroidered, but I want to kick it up a notch. The only thing is this week is the last week of school and I want to have something smoking hot for next school year. Our school mascot is a tiger, we are the tigers. I would appricate any help.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Ruby,

Have you thought about mixing the embroidery and rhinestones. I have done several designs that way. You could embroider the tiger and then do the wording in rhinestones. Or maybe put rhinestones in the eye of the tiger. I have a sweatshirt that I did that I really like with a fairy, some dragonflies, and butterflies in the scroll type embroidery and then put rhinestones on all of the swirls around the shirt and it looks great. Just enough sparkle to make it look kind of magic!!


----------



## Ruby MHarvey (Mar 29, 2008)

that sounds pretty, Friday is my last day of work then I will be on vacation so I will have lots of time to play. I am going to try that with a tiger and the words in stone.
Thanks for all your help.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Another option would be to do the tiger in embroidery and a paw print in the rhinestones. I have done that for the bulldogs around here. We only have about 5 to 8 schools that are the bulldogs, so we do a lot of things with bulldogs and we try to do them differently so all the schools don't have the same designs. We have also done the words in embroidery and done the paw print kind of overlapping the letters like it walked on the words. They really liked that one.


----------



## IDEAGUY (Jun 4, 2009)

BML Builder said:


> Ruby,
> 
> Have you thought about mixing the embroidery and rhinestones. I have done several designs that way. You could embroider the tiger and then do the wording in rhinestones. Or maybe put rhinestones in the eye of the tiger. I have a sweatshirt that I did that I really like with a fairy, some dragonflies, and butterflies in the scroll type embroidery and then put rhinestones on all of the swirls around the shirt and it looks great. Just enough sparkle to make it look kind of magic!!


Do you think that I could heat press rhinestones "around" the embroidered design on a jacket. it is a small design. do I have to worry about the embroidery being raised?
thanks for any help you can give me, or pointers.


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

you will have no problem pressing rhinestones around the embroid,, 
but try to arrange them so they are not on the bulkiest area,, 
the glue will attach to the threads but if the threads spread the glue will be broken apart

test it , and see what works great for you,, and let us know,, i just keep it off the major area of heavy threads


----------



## txshirts (Jan 11, 2009)

allhamps said:


> Charles hit it right on the head.
> 
> Glenn, why $75.00? Did I miss something? How big is the logo, how much material (stencil & stones) will it take, how long/difficult will it be to cut the logo? I think you might want to "price" the design accordingly. $75.00 could be too much or too little


 
Unless you enjoy working for free, you need to charge enough to make what you would make if you did something more profitable. There is an endless supply of people who want "1 shirt" who will "make it big" and want "free setup." 

Charging a respectable amount separates the dreamers from the people you can serve profitably.


----------

